# Tall Orders, Tails, & Fish On A Fly



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*A Little Word About Haynie Boats*

Well it's been one of those weeks on the management side of things. Just as our new 2018 Haynie 23' Cats were taking their first breath on the water we had a buying frenzy on our two 2016's. Very good problems to have and that's what you get into when you run top of the line equipment. I sold both of our 2016's on Friday, the same day, and have back up contracts that will not be fulfilled. I've got to take my hat off to the whole team at Chris Marine and especially Scott Galvan and Brian Walgren. Super great folks that know how to get the job done even when the odds seem insurmountable. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

A very busy schedule here at the lodge has coincided with some "comfort zone" pushback and excellent fishing conditions. Transitions are in play and we are making some shifts away from Spring patterns and more toward Early Summer. 8,000+ People follow us on *Facebook*

*Chartiable Events*

We've also had some really fun stuff develop with the Seadrift Chamber of Commerce and other Tournament Events. We have announced that we have accepted the Title Sponsor roll for this years Shrimpfest and Tournament here in Seadrift this year. It's a really fun event with folks coming from all over to celebrate the town and life on the water here in Seadrift.

Along with that, we've also sponsored the Mullet Invitational Tournament taking place in Port O'Connor coming up. "Hater's Gonna hate, ha, ha, yes they will. This tournament is hosted by David Couch of Houston and benefits a number of things locally including children and community development.

*Wade Fishing Artificial*

Capt. James Cunningham had a great coupld of days with long time guests in the insurance industry. Working topwaters and Down South soft plastics in "Magic Grass" accounted for some nice Trout and a few heartbreakers. 4,000+ People Follow us on *Instagram*

*Fly Fishing - Spot N Stalk/Bay & Airboat Logistics*

We welcomed Andrew Harris and guests in from California for a three day stretch on the long rods. We approached the trip two ways to cover all possibilities. These included airboat approach for the ultra skinny fish along with our normal bayboat fare for outside beaches, coves, bayous, and shorelines. Capt. Jeff Larson had airboat support while Capt. James Cunningham worked the bigger water. Check out our *Youtube Channel*

We did some pretty well rounded discussions prior to the attempts concerning technique and strategy. Some bases you just can't cover like "don't yell at your buddy when you're standing near a school of fish". Those lessons have to be learned but all in all it was a very productive time. While there are glory days on the long rods, most attempts are frought with frustration. I'd say we hit it at about a 6 out of 10. We will be seeking improvement there as we develop our approach to the pinnacle of Texas sight casting. Aboard the bayboat on today's last attempt, one guest finally got into the big schools of Black Drum with Capt. James Cunningham after taking 3 Redfish earlier on his fly. That produced another 6 to 8 hookups and he even managed a Sheepshead (The Permit of The Texas Bays). That, I would say, was an epic day on the bullwhip.

Using the airboat to locate and get guests into the fish was right on track with the anglers just having a field day in the skinny water. Capt. Jeff Larson and his trusty Air Ranger produced some good times and really great pictures. With low tides, that hurt our hopes for the bayboat approach but as you can tell, Day 3 was just amazing.

*Airboat Fishing*

Capt. Chris Cady has been running into trouble with Redfish of late and part of the problem is that the Black Drum are beating the Redfish to the offerings. Hard to cry baby about that too much with guests just having a ball with the big pulls associated with either Redfish or Black Drum. We've been consistently on low water of late and sooner or later those deeper swales (all too few of them) are going to dry up. I doubt very seriously whether this Full Moon is going to help that situation much near term.

*Seadrift Bay Fishing*

From Capt. Braden Proctor knocking it out of the park with Jeff and Pam Petterson on her first trip back after illness to Capt. Jake Huddleston, Capt. Kolten Braun, Capt. Donnie Heath, and Capt. James Cunningham just thrashing that water to great success working live bait over shell and mud/grass. Trout fishing is starting to pick up as winds have laid down a little bit and big swarming schools of Black Drum are pulling out of the back country and head toward shallow venues near deep water. Guides doing what they love with some of the best guests you could ask for.

*Masters of Multiple Approaches *

We hope you had a great weekend and that your "fishing was catching". As your planning your next outing, we'd like to mention that regardless of approach, our seasoned staff will get the job done right. Come see us!

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts
*
At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: C


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: D


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More Pics: E


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More Pics: F


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: G


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: H


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More Pics: I


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*We love to hear from our guests!*

Kris

Mo and I had a great time visiting with you and Wendy. You have impressive faciities and we had a great meal. Moreover, we really enjoyed fishing with James. This was my 4th guided trip with James, and he continues to find us fish, sometimes in difficult conditions. We began the morning with a howling north wind, but James found a protected area near the west end of Shoalwater bay and we boxed our first fish 30 minutes after leaving the dock.

Thanks, again

Gage Van Horn


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: J


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*They Earned This One!*

Capt. Braden Proctor and Capt. Donnie Heath, 5 Star Review from some thankful guests!


----------

